# Liquid for SGS3



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

ZOMG will there be da liquidz all over mah screen?!


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr. Liquid just informed me that his rom will indeed be coming to the S3. FTW!


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Who's got an i9300? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------

